# Armoured Core ACs as Tau mega suits (idea?) pic heavy-ish



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

after looking at the new contemptor dreadnought I had a little glance at the FW tau suits and then it hit me, the fact that they look like ACs so looking at the Kotobukiya AC models I've had the idea about getting one down the line and converting it with Tau heavy weapons to become a Megasuit, what do you guys think?

The two I've found that I really like and that will look close to the FW tau suits are...

The White Glint
































Information: costs £41.86 (ex. p&P) and conversion costs
stands at about 160mm (6.25") 

and the Mirage CO3
































Info: costs £31.39 (ex P&P) and conversion costs
stands at an impressive 220mm (8.5")

FW tau suit for compassion









Looking at the size of them they seem to be about knight titan size, seeing at the Warhound and Revenant titans stand at about 12" tall, Was thinking of various weapons from the Hammerhead kit on the arms and such like a normal suit. The standard price of them is pretty good but I will have to see if I can get them from the UK (only sites I've found so far are US and Japan based)

So what do you guys think of this idea, for when I start up my Tau army? (won't be for a few months, but it doesn't hurt to prepare) I think it will work well but I want to hear the collective brain power of Heresy online :blackeye:


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I gotta say, as a Tau collector myself, I really don't think the AC's cut it for a Tau Titan as they stand. They look far too Japanese Manga, but it all depends on how extensive your re-modeling will be. The feet I can see being a real bitch to do.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

The key here is to be able to make them look Tau enough. Over all I'd said that it might actually be easier to construct a "big suit" that keeps the Tau aesthetics from GW parts put together rather than constructing it from miniatures such as the ones you suggest with GW weapons strapped on.

There are some pretty sweet conversions out there such as these created by Fildunn over at CMON:
























Source: http://www.coolminiornot.com/browse/page/1/submitter/fildunn
You could try contact the creator for those and ask for advice if you where willing to try something out yourself. They have a good Tau feel to them yet are suitably super sized to be some kind of super heavy warlker (knight titan equivilent at least). Then there's the question of comming up with suitable rules and point costs. Seeing as how the normal sized battlesuits can contain a number of upgrades a beast this size would probably be cluttered with high-tech gear and shields.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are some damn awesome conversions. The skill is brilliant. I'd certainly buy one of these if this style of mini was made by GW as a super heavy walker.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

As much as I had fun with Armored Core, I really don't think the ACs can cut it as Tau 'titans' on their own. You'll need yourself quite a wealth of bits and and epoxy to make it work- but chances are it'd look damn good when that does happen.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

WOW they are bitching models, and i love the Tau feel to them, i'd have no problem in someone fielding them as Proxy Tau Titans.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah I've seen Fil Dunn's stuff and its epic but he won't release a how to on making it, and I've seen one thread on another forum where I guy is making one but it didn't look right and incomplete (checked last night).

the picture I've got in my head (and hopefully a picture I'll have sketched up in the next few days) is to convert the head into a more single lens face, change the shoulders, thicken up the arms so they look like they can carry rail guns and such and add other Tau armour bits too it. Obviously I want to get a complete and final plan for it before I start splashing cash around.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry in advance about the poor picture quality, it was a quick 10 minutes sketch of the idea in my head and seeing how my brother moved out on the weekend and took the only scanner, I had to take a picture of it with my cheap £10 webcam 

but anyway this is the vision I foresee








I plan to convert the head to be more tau-like with a optical lens, replace the should pads, attach hammerhead engines to the back for additional thrusters, burst cannons as a chest mount, missile pods in various places and two twin-linked rail guns for the arms.

I am also thinking of making the arms magnetic so I can make a close quarters version of it, something like a really big commander farsight (giant blade and shield and such).


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I think they would work as the base, but as mentioned earlier you will probably need a couple of gw kits to get the bits to make them fit the tau asthetic. I say go for it.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

When I made the custom rules for a Tau Titan (you can find it in WH40K homebrew rules), people were telling me that the Tau don't use Titans per se, but a superheavy Battlesuit would work.


Still, that would kick serious ass. For the Greater Good!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Interesting and cool idea, the models from CMON look really cool though. And hope you like to remodel stuff a lot since I think it'll be a lot of work.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

aye I think it will take quiet alot of work but I love Tau suits and I think I'll really enjoy it when I get round to it, besides I will need something for them to deal with my friend's IG superheavy squadron -_-... that won't cost me £1000, take up a load of space in my games room and only ever be used once XD.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

Woot decided on my model that I'll be using..










































I like it cause its got the curvy but boxy shape on the torso and the slight Inverted legs that the Tau have, the head also have an single optical scope so that's good. 
I'm gonna modifier the arms and torso, replace the weapons completely with Tau weapons (maybe use the rear cannons on something else) and replace the shoulder pads.

The only downside to all this, it will be dispatched on Thursday and will take 25-37 days to get to me from Hong Kong D= but at least that gives me time to get the Hammerhead and such while I wait lol.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Excellent. I shall follow this with interest.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Indeed. An excellent choice. I am glad to see you have decided to go ahead with this project despite several less than encouraging comments.

I shall watch this with interest.

Have some Rep in the mean time 

SGMAlice


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

woot the model is in the post and should be getting to me in 7-20 days XD.

also could an admin move this into project log, if I'm going to use this thread as a rolling reel of updates it seems more suited there, heh.


----------

